# FREE DELIVERY MISSISSAUGA THIS WEEKEND!Zoos Yumas Palys SPS Rics Acans Chalice + More



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Will be in Mississauga this weekend if anyone wants some frags I can bring them to your place

I have hundreds of frags available check out

*www.fragbox.ca *

just pm me which pieces you would like
check out my feedback for reviews everyone knows me by now


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

some new frags available 
thanks for looking


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

any last minute takers?? pm me for free delivery tomorrow between 11-2pm


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

How much for the last acan before the palys and shrooms


----------

